# Erfahrungen mit Middlets?(Handy-Applets)?



## bröggle (30. Nov 2003)

Hi, 
1.)
habt ihr schon mal ein Middlet Programmiert?
Wenn ja was?

2.)Was kann man alles mit Middlets realisieren?Wo sind beschränkungen?Kann man auch InfrarotSchnittstelle des handy oder ähnlichem zugreifen?


3.Wie Programmiert man die am besten?Tipps/Tricks/tutorials etc...^-^


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Nov 2003)

also mir hat es nicht gefallen - die möglichkeiten wurden berechtigterweise SEHR eingeschrängt.
aber um kleine spiele zu realiesieren ist es ok, mehr aber auch nicht. 
ist meine meinung und ich habe mich mit dem thema nur kurz auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Ich habe bereits schon ein Midlet geschrieben (zu finden auf meiner Homepage).
Natürlich sind die Möglichkeiten verglichen mit dem Java unter Windows, etc. stark eingeschränkt, aber ich denke die Wichtigsten und am Meisten gebrauchten Methoden und Klassen sind geblieben.

Was man für den Start in der Handy Programmierung braucht, habe ich bereits in einem anderen Thread beschrieben, schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=604

Die Infrarotschnittstelle lässt sich über das SDK der Handy Hersteller ansprechen. Soll heissen, das ein Midlet dann nur noch auf einer Handy Marke (z.B. Siemens) laufen kann. Oftmals gibt es dann eine Version für Nokia, eine für Siemens, etc. Das ist der Fall, wenn z.B. Sound, Vibration oder Infrarot verwendet werden soll.

Ich hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben. Ansonsten kannst du dich gerne an mich oder an dieses Forum wenden (in dem ich ja auch bin ;-)).


----------

